# Shoe Stores in Japan?



## japanfan

Where do you buy your shoes in Japan? What types of shoes are available in Japan? Can I find the same shoes in Japan that I find in the United States?


----------



## larabell

If your feet are the same size as a Japanese, no problem. There are a ba-zillion department stores, discount shops, and shoe stores all over. If you're like me and sport a foot the size of the British measure of the same name, there are a few "big and tall" specialty shops around but I usually recommend newcomers of the taller persuasion buy a couple pairs at home before they leave. The styles and the fit here are close but no cigar. In my opinion, at least.


----------



## keziah

I bet there are load of shoe stores in Japan. expensive and cheap.


----------



## kbtokyo

*Shoe stores*



japanfan said:


> Where do you buy your shoes in Japan? What types of shoes are available in Japan? Can I find the same shoes in Japan that I find in the United States?


If you are in Tokyo and need large size shoes. 
There is a store in Gotanda called Big B that sells
large sizes also there is store in Shibuya called 
Zen Mall.


----------



## aciara14

japanfan said:


> Where do you buy your shoes in Japan? What types of shoes are available in Japan? Can I find the same shoes in Japan that I find in the United States?


It depends on the type of shoes. (and you can find all types of shoes available here just as in the States). I still get shoes I know I like from the States because I cannot find my specific kind here (such as my running shoes, which are Asics, and Asics are available in Japan, but they make Japanese and Western running shoes a little bit different). However, they do carry various western brands in Japan.

ABC Mart is a good place to look for shoes, and they are everywhere it seems like. Sport Authority is available in some locations if looking for athletic shoes outside of Tokyo and other large cities. Amazon.jp carries a wide selection of shoes (and more sizes). I have a long list of stores for outdoor shoes and gear here: how to find outdoor gear in Japan | Surviving in Japan: (without much Japanese)

For regular shoes, casual/boots/sandals/etc., there are shoe stores everywhere and many foreigners in Japan enjoy shoe shopping - although the size can be an issue. If you wear above 25 in Japanese women's size, then it is harder to find shoes. For men, 26-26.5 (though this is increasing to 27-28. Conversion chart for women: Women's Shoe Sizes Conversion Chart - International Sizes - Compare Women's Shoe Sizes Before You Buy Shoes Online

And for men:Men's Shoe Sizes Conversion Chart - International Sizes - Compare Men's Shoe Sizes Before You Buy Shoes Online

Hope that helps!


----------

